# Do Fertilizer Salts React With Metal?



## Julian (22 Nov 2014)

So I went to IKEA recently and bought a magnetic strip that goes on the inside of my aquarium cabinet and holds my stainless steel scissors/tweezers etc.

Call me insane, but now I want to super glue 10p coins to the inside my fertilizer jars so I can stick them to the magnetic strip also.

Maybe I've watched too much Breaking Bad, but I just want reassurance that bad things aren't going to happen!


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2014)

Why not glue the coins on the outside ?


----------



## Julian (22 Nov 2014)

I don't want to be able to see the coins


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Nov 2014)

Id like to know how you stick nickel coins on a magnet. Glueing 10p coins seems like a pointless exercise 
1p&2p coins made after 1985 will stick because they have a steel disc inside.


----------



## Julian (22 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Id like to know how you stick nickel coins on a magnet. Glueing 10p coins seems like a pointless exercise
> 1p&2p coins made after 1985 will stick because they have a steel disc inside.



10p's are Cupronickel - 25% Nickel 75% Copper. I tried 2p's, they were too strong, 10p's are just right


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Nov 2014)

I cant find a magnet in my house that a 10p will stick to but if your worried about it reacting you could paint it or cover it with glue


----------



## ian_m (22 Nov 2014)

Yes the salts will probably react with metal due them absorbing water, so probably best not to. Also if those containers are polyethylene or polypropylene super glue or in fact virtually any common glue won't stick to them.


----------



## X3NiTH (22 Nov 2014)

If the coin is going on the bottom you could isolate it from the salts by sealing it up with a deep layer of wax poured over it (I wouldn't use scented wax). Not sure how you would do it on the side and have it stay there.


----------



## Julian (22 Nov 2014)

BEHOLD:


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2014)

Magic!
Nice Cabinet....good idea!
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Nov 2014)

Julian said:


> 10p's are Cupronickel - 25% Nickel 75% Copper. I tried 2p's, they were too strong, 10p's are just right


Just looked further into this
10&5p's are no longer made from cupronikel which is 25% copper and 75%nickel which wont stick to a magnet either, they are now made from a steel disc thats plated, pretty much the same as our bronze coins. 


 
Anyone fancy melting some coins down


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Nov 2014)

Another tidy cabinet..... Where did you get the tray from?


----------



## Julian (23 Nov 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Another tidy cabinet..... Where did you get the tray from?



IKEA


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Nov 2014)

Tidy cabinet, you even have enough space for a tank inside of it.....I have to much stuff in mine.


----------

